# Where to empty porta potti



## 115098 (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi there as you can guess from my name we are new to all this. We actually have living area in our horse lorry. We have been going all over the place to horse shows often with no facilities.

What can i do with potti contents? At bigger shows there are disposal points so not a problem. I have been bringing it home dragging it through the house and emptying down the toilet. A precarious occupation to say the least and i'm sure the day wont be long coming until the whole lot ends up on the bathroom carpet 8O 

Someone mentioned to me the other day there is some kind of toilet you can get that has eco friendly powder or gel that means the sealed bag then goes in the dustbin and hence to landfill.

I've never heard of this. It would certainly solve my problem. Failing that is there anywhere you can go to empty portable toilets. If we go from one field event to another we don't always come via home.

Any info appreciated thanks.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Hi both and welcome.

One of the Clubs ( Camping and Caravanning or Canavan) will allow you to use the site for servicing yourself and the van for a fee of about £5 pervisit. You can shower, empty the van tanks, refill with water and use the laundry.

Failing that a public toilet if you have the nerve to do it ! There have been various threads on here about this with an assortment of views.

I would not be surprised if many of the smaller 5 van sites would allow you to empty the portapotti there - perhaps for a small contribution the funds.

I've heard about the gel toilet method. See

HERE

G


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

No need to carry it through the house to the bathroom - do you not have a manhole somewhere more convenient - maybe between your horsebox and bathroom? 
Failing that, you could always tip it down a bathroom/kitchen waste gulley at your house - it all ends up in the same sewer - followed by a couple of buckets of water - no problem.

(I now await groans of disapproval).


----------



## Autoquest (May 16, 2007)

There's always the sea at Aldeburgh     (Joke...)


----------



## 115098 (Aug 3, 2008)

Just off to Aldeburgh then :lol: 

I think my manhole cover is between my neighbour and me and in full view of road  so not too sure how that would go down ha no pun intended.

Thanks for gel link I guess that must be the stuff , doesn't sound very good though. Shake n'vac can't really get doggy smells out so not sure it would cope with anything else.

I didn't know about being able to visit sites so that will come in handy cheers.


----------

